# Biceps pumps vs Tricep pumps



## El Gringo (May 10, 2019)

I’ve always heard that triceps make up 2/3 of the arm while biceps make up 1/3. Yet when it comes to feeling the pump in the gym, my arms look and feel lot bigger after bicep exercises compared to doing tricep exercises. 

Is is this the norm, or do I just not make the same mind/muscle connection with my triceps as I do with my biceps?

or do I just not hit them as hard? I do the same volume for triceps as biceps, but even if I did 3 sets of biceps compared to 6 sets of triceps, I’ll still have a bigger pump on my biceps


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 10, 2019)

Ime my triceps were capable of tolerating significant abuse. Way more than biceps. You might just need to hit them with more volume.


----------



## Viduus (May 10, 2019)

What tricep exercises do you do?

The trick to a good pump is low test times.

Superset weighted dips with tricep push downs. 

Reduce the push down weight just a little bit and try the 15-25 rep range. Even add in some quick partials using bands or the cable press down. 30-45 seconds max between sets.

Diamond pushups also work instead of the heavy dips. I don’t close grip bench much but that could work as well. Just don’t take forever setting up etc.


----------



## Rhino99 (May 10, 2019)

excellent topic


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (May 10, 2019)

If I do a superset of 3x10 EZ bar skull crushers then curls and then straight to a super set of rope triceps extensions and then rope curls I will get the most ridiculous pump. I almost feel weird because my arms are so much bigger and almost busting out my sleeves.


----------



## John Ziegler (May 10, 2019)

Although overall symmetry in general is what Im after

The first & formost thing I look at in the mirror is the bicep

if the bicep looks weak im fillin a bucket with water or whatever I can get my hands on & curling asap


----------



## Grizzly911 (May 10, 2019)

The mind-muscle connection definitely works and try doing doing supersets for biceps first then move onto triceps supersets. Could be your biceps are a weak point when it comes to the pump.


----------



## Iron1 (May 10, 2019)

Sometimes it's an angles game, it's pretty easy to catch the whole bicep in the mirror in like a front double bi. Not so easy to get the whole tricep in view.

Personally, I've also noticed a good tricep pump tends to flatten the way the muscle looks for me. All 3 heads get blown up, not always evenly so sometimes the medial head overpowers the others and it looks flat. I know my arm is pumped with the way my sleeves stop fitting but it just looks off.


----------



## Long (May 10, 2019)

For me a good full biceps pump feels good. I can feel the very peak of the biceps if I hold it at full contraction. The contraction kind of concentrates on a quarter sized spot at the peak. 
The triceps for me is like calves. It's not "oh **** yeah this shit feels good" like biceps, it's more "shit that burns" better shake it out.


----------



## Tiny (Jun 20, 2019)

3 muscles vs. 2. You're likely not hitting inner tri hard enough  

Mix in some overhead dumbell extensions and report back
Keep your elbows in, movement should *not *look like like a car jack  

wrong------>
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 7950


----------



## bigdog (Jun 20, 2019)

I burnout my tris on decline close grip skull crushers. moderate weight, high reps so I don't piss off my elbows and then I finish on cables with v bar pushdowns, single arm overhand and underhand grip pushdowns and overhead single arm as well. they are dead and burning up by the time I get done.


----------



## elena (Jun 20, 2019)

you are not hitting your triceps hard. i think you are good at biceps muscle thatswhy your biceps seen bigger than your triceps.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 20, 2019)

elena said:


> you are not hitting your triceps hard. i think you are good at biceps muscle thatswhy your biceps seen bigger than your triceps.



you just keep crankin out that quality content Elena :32 (17):


----------



## Jin (Jun 21, 2019)

Penis Pump.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 21, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> you just keep crankin out that quality content Elena :32 (17):



LOL thanks, wasted my friggin muscle milk


----------



## Tony form triumph (Aug 21, 2019)

It's just a normal feeling.
Bigger,small?
We can understand that we use our biceps more time that our triceps.It's bigger already.
If your triceps are as big or bigger as the biceps, it's a possibility, you are sick.

Triumph Fitness LLC


----------



## Trump (Aug 21, 2019)

Utter garbage



Tony form triumph said:


> It's just a normal feeling.
> Bigger,small?
> We can understand that we use our biceps more time that our triceps.It's bigger already.
> If your triceps are as big or bigger as the biceps, it's a possibility, you are sick.
> ...


----------



## CJ (Aug 21, 2019)

Tony form triumph said:


> It's just a normal feeling.
> Bigger,small?
> We can understand that we use our biceps more time that our triceps.It's bigger already.
> If your triceps are as big or bigger as the biceps, it's a possibility, you are sick.
> ...



You are aware that you can just use your hand to feel the bis and tris on your other arm, to prove that this is incorrect.


----------



## Jin (Aug 21, 2019)

People have called me a sick man all my life. Now my physiology proves it.


----------



## Tony form triumph (Aug 22, 2019)

I don't know what do you mean.I think what we different is how to understand what is bigger or smaller


----------



## Jin (Aug 22, 2019)

Tony form triumph said:


> I don't know what do you mean.I think what we different is how to understand what is bigger or smaller



Triceps make up a greater percentage of arm mass than do biceps. This is a fact. 

If your knowledge is this limited you are better off just advertising your product and not your ignorance. Better for your brand


----------



## Tony form triumph (Aug 22, 2019)

Thanks,man
could you help me delete my error talks?


But so sorry I also want to say as below,even I noticed I am wrong.Please don't angry with me,no offence.


Haha，I just want to say that which feel big.The first friend in this talk said he want to know why the bicep is not bigger than his triceps after workout.right?
I know which is mass,big.But the man said he feel bigger and why,right?
why not I can say biceps feel bigger?
My friend why will you tell me not advertising,just for this knowledge?


----------



## Tony form triumph (Aug 22, 2019)

Yes,Thanks
I did it.
The bicep feel bigger when I bending my arm.when I straighten the arm,the triceps feel bigger.
It's just my feeling.maybe my muscle isn't good.


----------

